# 18yo, female & want to do MA on my gap year!



## aujeffery (May 11, 2016)

I'm realising this title sounds like some sort of weird Omegle chat introduction but whatever. I've done 2 years of Jiu Jitsu and a tiny bit of Krav Maga (turned out to be sort of a fraud but anyway) and I really loved it but issues got in the way.

I've been looking for an opportunity to do MA during my gap year - but it would need to be at some sort of camp providing accomodation? All of my research just leads to tourist traps that'll rip you off/shady places that might not be safe for a small 18 year old girl.

Basically I just want to learn MA (jiu jitsu/krav maga/maybe karate - mostly self-defense based stuff) in an environment focused around MA so I can dedicate the time to it that I always wanted to. I thought this website might be a good place to get any suggestions/advice - are there legitimate camps that don't rip you off, but also are available to all skill levels?

*A gap year is a year between high school graduation and starting university. I'm planning on travelling, so thats why I'm looking for somewhere with accommodation.
But at the moment I'm living in Denmark.

Thanks!


----------



## JR 137 (May 11, 2016)

What is a gap year?

Where are you located?

I don't know of anything along the lines you're asking about, but others may be able to help if they know where you are.


----------



## Tez3 (May 11, 2016)

JR 137 said:


> What is a gap year?
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> I don't know of anything along the lines you're asking about, but others may be able to help if they know where you are.



A gap year is the year you take off between leaving school and starting university, many use it to travel or get a job to save up etc.


----------



## drop bear (May 11, 2016)

You could get the training at most fight oriented clubs.  You just need to wrangle the accomadation.

You could come to Australia and there would be guys who would help you out if you rang the club.

You could do a fight in that time as well.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 11, 2016)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 11, 2016)

drop bear said:


> You could come to Australia and there would be guys who would help you out if you rang the club.
> 
> You could do a fight in that time as well.



This sounds weirdly familiar to your 12 week fight night program 

OP: Unfortunately don't know much about Denmark, but your only real chance of what you want is something similar to the 12 week fight night program, or if you already had a teacher who is willing to train you for that time, or refer you to a friend who does that; people who do that type of thing and aren't doing it for money (which is where you get the scams a lot) generally aren't advertising it online unfortunately, they're doing it for dedicated students. 
Sorry this isn't the answer you were looking for, and hopefully this is not true in Denmark.


----------



## drop bear (May 11, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> This sounds weirdly familiar to your 12 week fight night program
> 
> OP: Unfortunately don't know much about Denmark, but your only real chance of what you want is something similar to the 12 week fight night program, or if you already had a teacher who is willing to train you for that time, or refer you to a friend who does that; people who do that type of thing and aren't doing it for money (which is where you get the scams a lot) generally aren't advertising it online unfortunately, they're doing it for dedicated students.
> Sorry this isn't the answer you were looking for, and hopefully this is not true in Denmark.



Yeah.  But a lot of clubs are fairly community minded as well.  So i could find clubs that train full time.  That would have guys with spare rooms or something. 

You would get top training without the tourist trap.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 11, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Yeah.  But a lot of clubs are fairly community minded as well.  So i could find clubs that train full time.  That would have guys with spare rooms or something.
> 
> You would get top training without the tourist trap.


Huh. Around here, you can easily get guys who would let you stay at their place while your training, but you still wouldn't be training full time. Guess its a difference in culture.


----------



## Buka (May 11, 2016)

Welcome to MT, aujeffery. I'm pretty sure someone can help you out with advice.
What kind of Jiu-jitsu have you been studying?


----------



## Flatfish (May 12, 2016)

I don't really know anything about Denmark in particular but I think Judo clubs in Europe are very likely to be legit. That won't solve your accommodation issues though. Judo is good. One year is a bit short but you can always continue while you attend university.


----------



## Tames D (May 12, 2016)

I think you should take your Gap Year and do what you're supposed to do... Travel, have sex, meet new friends, explore new regions, have sex, eat at ethnic restaurants, help an old lady across the street, have sex, smoke a bowl, hitch hike, skinny dip, flip the bird to someone, shower with a stranger, have sex.


----------



## JR 137 (May 12, 2016)

GiYu - Todd said:


> Hamster style





Tames D said:


> I think you should take your Gap Year and do what you're supposed to do... Travel, have sex, meet new friends, explore new regions, have sex, eat at ethnic restaurants, help an old lady across the street, have sex, smoke a bowl, hitch hike, skinny dip, flip the bird to someone, shower with a stranger, have sex.



I thought that was what you're supposed to do in college.  I didn't help an old lady cross the street or hitch hike though.


----------



## aujeffery (May 12, 2016)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MT, aujeffery. I'm pretty sure someone can help you out with advice.
> What kind of Jiu-jitsu have you been studying?



I've been studying Goshin Jitsu which was a lot of fun but only for 2 years, wish I could have done longer!


----------



## WaterGal (May 12, 2016)

Is there a reason that you can't stay in Denmark and study martial arts there?


----------



## aujeffery (May 12, 2016)

WaterGal said:


> Is there a reason that you can't stay in Denmark and study martial arts there?



My family might move fairly soon after I go on my gap year, so accommodation will once again be a problem :/ But there is some Krav Maga Global clubs around that I might go to if my family is still here, but the language barrier is a little irritating - though I'll get over that if it gives me the opportunity to get some solid training in!


----------



## lklawson (May 12, 2016)

aujeffery said:


> I'm realising this title sounds like some sort of weird Omegle chat introduction but whatever. I've done 2 years of Jiu Jitsu and a tiny bit of Krav Maga (turned out to be sort of a fraud but anyway) and I really loved it but issues got in the way.
> 
> I've been looking for an opportunity to do MA during my gap year - but it would need to be at some sort of camp providing accomodation? All of my research just leads to tourist traps that'll rip you off/shady places that might not be safe for a small 18 year old girl.
> 
> ...


Sure thing.  I can definitely help.

International Judo Federation

Women Empowered - Training Programs

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## drop bear (May 12, 2016)

Are you considering moving countries for this thing?


----------



## aujeffery (May 13, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Are you considering moving countries for this thing?


No, but I'll be travelling so I'm flexible in terms of location.


----------

